# chytrid carried in broms?



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

shouldn't "we" be treating all organic material including plants that are put in the vivarium as if they are carrying chytrid and how would that be done, i have potassium permanganate solution that i have used for wild moss in wny but i still dont think i will be adding more of that. what about treating purchased broms with that or another like weak bleach solutions?


----------



## ktwilliams_28 (Aug 1, 2007)

I soak all my plants in a 10% bleach solution before I add them to a viv. So far all the plants survive just fine and most are currently thriving.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

If broms can be shipped w/ live frogs in them then yes. I have had it happen twice. The frogs in w/ the broms thing.



vjf000 said:


> shouldn't "we" be treating all organic material including plants that are put in the vivarium as if they are carrying chytrid and how would that be done, i have potassium permanganate solution that i have used for wild moss in wny but i still dont think i will be adding more of that. what about treating purchased broms with that or another like weak bleach solutions?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

A bit off topic. But I wonder how many people dissinfect the shipping containers, moss, leaves they receive when getting new frogs. Wouldn't they be a vector if simply discarded in a landfill?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Another way to disinfect anything you put in the viv is to make your own colloidal silver. Its easy to make at home and will kill most bacteria, fungi, and virii. I make a strong batch and soak anything I add to my vivs. I also have been making and taking it for years and I swear by it. Its so strong, it keeps milk from going bad, for weeks. The only thing is that if you apply the silver to the viv directly, it will kill all your good bacterias in the viv (myco). 
Theres a lot of anti colloidal silver stuff on the web but its all propaganda (put out by pharma companies). I take it, have friends that take it. I know many animals that take it as well and they are the healthiest they have ever been.
Its way safer then bleach and much much stronger (against the bacterias).


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Reef_Haven said:


> A bit off topic. But I wonder how many people dissinfect the shipping containers, moss, leaves they receive when getting new frogs. Wouldn't they be a vector if simply discarded in a landfill?


if im not mistaken th proper way to dispose of waste material is simply "double bagged". i use 2 ziplocks for this, or let the material dry to the point that its unlikley for pathogens to survive.



mordoria said:


> Another way to disinfect anything you put in the viv is to make your own colloidal silver. Its easy to make at home and will kill most bacteria, fungi, and virii. I make a strong batch and soak anything I add to my vivs. I also have been making and taking it for years and I swear by it. Its so strong, it keeps milk from going bad, for weeks. The only thing is that if you apply the silver to the viv directly, it will kill all your good bacterias in the viv (myco).
> Theres a lot of anti colloidal silver stuff on the web but its all propaganda (put out by pharma companies). I take it, have friends that take it. I know many animals that take it as well and they are the healthiest they have ever been.
> Its way safer then bleach and much much stronger (against the bacterias).


potassium permanganate is another option. while the pure crystalline form is highly volatile, there is a pre-diluted option available from LFSs sold under the name permoxyn. if you choose to use this carefully read the instructions, i would also suggest looking online at a list of other items it reacts with. and be careful as it stains, badly, anything it touches(it does not however discolor plants or mosses ).

james


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

mordoria said:


> Another way to disinfect anything you put in the viv is to make your own colloidal silver. Its easy to make at home and will kill most bacteria, fungi, and virii. I make a strong batch and soak anything I add to my vivs. I also have been making and taking it for years and I swear by it. Its so strong, it keeps milk from going bad, for weeks. The only thing is that if you apply the silver to the viv directly, it will kill all your good bacterias in the viv (myco).
> Theres a lot of anti colloidal silver stuff on the web but its all propaganda (put out by pharma companies). I take it, have friends that take it. I know many animals that take it as well and they are the healthiest they have ever been.
> Its way safer then bleach and much much stronger (against the bacterias).


The silver replaces your regular bodily tissues, does it not, which is why it's not safe in the case of major intestinal problems? Plus, it may disrupt some other healthy biochemical processes in the viv, right?

Why not just leave the broms in the heat of shade outside to dry out?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mordoria said:


> Another way to disinfect anything you put in the viv is to make your own colloidal silver. Its easy to make at home and will kill most bacteria, fungi, and virii. I make a strong batch and soak anything I add to my vivs. I also have been making and taking it for years and I swear by it. Its so strong, it keeps milk from going bad, for weeks. The only thing is that if you apply the silver to the viv directly, it will kill all your good bacterias in the viv (myco).
> Theres a lot of anti colloidal silver stuff on the web but its all propaganda (put out by pharma companies). I take it, have friends that take it. I know many animals that take it as well and they are the healthiest they have ever been.
> Its way safer then bleach and much much stronger (against the bacterias).


AMA Colloidal silver and mineral warning

Bacterial silver resistance: molecular biology and uses and misuses of silver compounds - Silver - 2006 - FEMS Microbiology Reviews - Wiley Online Library


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The problem with any disinfection method is that it has to be able to penetrate all cracks and crevices of the item to be disinfected which is why it is hard to get an effective disinfection of many organic materials. 

If the concern is only of chytrid then simply keeping the item at a specific temperature for a specific period of time will work as well.. for example see http://www.int-res.com/articles/dao2003/55/d055p065.pdf


----------

